
The US Air Force is turning old F-16s into pilotless AI-powered fighters UK - Anon84
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/f-16-us-air-force-qf-16
======
sock
related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23461276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23461276)
(no comments though) [https://www.engadget.com/the-air-force-will-pit-an-
autonomou...](https://www.engadget.com/the-air-force-will-pit-an-autonomous-
fighter-drone-against-a-pilot-121526011.html)

